# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Whey Protein 80 (Protein Works)

## Teo18

Εψαξα να βρω πληροφοριες για την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη , αλλα δεν βρήκα τίποτα...
Την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να μου πει διαλυτότητα,γεύση κλπ .

----------


## Numerouno

Αξιολογη φαινεται. Οταν μου τελειωσει η Combat, ισως την δοκιμασω  :01. Smile:

----------


## primordial

Λοιπόν,  έπεσαν στα χέρια μου δύο δείγματα από την συγκεκριμένη. 
1) chocolate silk: Χρησιμοποίησα 150ml γάλα χωρίς λακτόζη κ χαμηλά λιπαρά και 250ml νεράκι. Απίστευτη διαλυτότητα, πολύ ελαφριά και πολύ ωραία γεύση όχι υπερβολικά γλυκιά. Σίγουρα θα την προτιμήσω στο μέλλον και θα την δοκιμάσω με 300ml υγρά 100 & 200 ίσως. Πολύ καλή εντύπωση. 
2) Butter Scotch ripple. Μη γνωρίζοντας τι ακριβώς θα έπρεπε να περιμένω από την συγκεκριμένη γεύση, μόνο κάποια ελαφριά αίσθηση βούτυρου ίσως, οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι με εξέπληξε ευχάριστα κ αυτή. Με 350ml νεράκι κ ίσως κ παραπάνω ήταν πολύ ελαφριά. Με πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα κ πάλι και καθόλου άσχημο after taste. Θα ήθελα να την δοκιμάσω κ αυτή με λίγο γάλα και νερό. 

Εν κατακλείδι θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ καλές επιλογές, με άριστο προφίλ,  τουλάχιστον με βάση αυτό που διαβάζουμε και προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι είναι και κλάσης ανώτερη από τις πρωτεΐνες από mp και σίγουρα από bp. Έχοντας δοκιμάσει και τις τρεις θεωρώ ότι την συγκεκριμένη θα μπορούσα να την καθιερώσω σαν βασική. 

Αυτά... :01. Cool:  :01. Cool:  :01. Cool: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## ArgoSixna

Αναφερεις γαλα χωρις λακτοζη , ειχες προβλημα και εσυ παλιοτερα ή έχεις ακόμη δυσανεξια?

Εγω επειδη ειχα δυσανεξια παλιοτερα προτιμησα την isolate της ιδιας εταιρειας ,που ηταν απο τις καλυτερες επιλογες μου :03. Thumb up: 

Ισως να την δοκιμασω αλλα δυσκολα θα αλλαξω την iso !

----------


## primordial

Δεν τίθεται θέμα δυσανεξίας, απλά με ενοχλεί η αίσθηση του πρηξίματος που μου προκαλεί το γάλα...
δεν το έχω αποκλείσει από την διατροφή μου τελείως, απλά το έχω περιορίσει πολύ σε χρήση.
Εάν την συγκεκριμένη την δοκιμάσεις με νεράκι, ειλικρινά πιστεύω ότι δεν θα έχεις θέμα.
Αυτό φυσικά προυποθέτει ότι δεν έχεις δυσανεξία απλά ότι επιλέγεις να αποφύγεις το πρήξιμο.
Θέλω να δοκιμάσω και την iso αλλά είδωμεν. Από γεύσεις έχεις δοκιμάσει κάποια άλλη?

----------


## ArgoSixna

Όχι έχω δοκιμάσει την σοκολατα μονο αν και απο τις γευσεις που βλεπω μονο βανιλια θα δοκιμαζα. Θελω να βαλω μια παραγγελια για 1η δεκεμβριου , ισως να βαλω και ενα 4κιλο απο αυτην για να φτιαχνω κανενα γλυκο/κρεπες/πιτακια βρωμης!

----------


## just chris

θα τη χτυπησω δευτερα με τριτη κ θα γραψω review

----------


## Tommygr

Την πηρα προσφατα (2κιλη) σε γευση butterscotch ripple, απο τον Ηρακλη.
Η καλυτερη τιμη για ποιοτικη πρωτεινη μεχρι στιγμης που εχω δοκιμασει.(37 ευρω)
Η πρωτεινη ειναι παρομοια (αν οχι η ιδια) με την Myprotein. Ιδια υφη (πολυ κοσκινισμενη δηλαδη), γευση απαιχτη, αν και ειμαι συνηθως της βανιλιας, επειδη βαζω παντα γαλα, μπανανα ταχινι και πολλα παγακια μεσα στα σεικερ. Αλλα και σκετη που την δοκιμασα με νερο αμεσως μετα το gym, κατεβηκε πολυ ανετα.
Απόσο διαβαζω στο gymtalk, ειναι εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε απο 3 πρωην στελεχη της myprotein, επειδη ειχαν δυσανασχετησει με την φθινουσα ποιοτητα των προιοντων της.

Απο δω και στο εξης θα ειναι η μονιμη επιλογη μου, μολις φερει γευσεις και στην 4κιλη ο Ηρακλης. Ειναι πολλα τα μεταφορικα για αγορα απο το επισημο site της protein works (οπως συνεβαινε και με Myprotein)

----------


## ArgoSixna

μετα απο ποση ωρα την πινεις; μονορουφι μετα το γυμναστηριο ή σταδιακα στο 20λεπτο; μπορεις να φας στερεο γευμα μετα ;

----------


## Tommygr

Βαζω το πρωι 60 γραμμαρια σε βρωμη με γαλα και μπανανα για πρωινο. Μετα ξαναπινω το βραδυ αφοτου γυρισω απο τη δουλεια. Μετα το gym προτιμω να φαω κανονικο γευμα, οποτε δεν ειμαι ο καταλληλος να σου πω για χωνεψη.
Μονο μια φορα την δοκιμασα αμεσως μετα το gym με νερο αλλα την ειχα απορροφησει ευκολα. Σε μια ωρα ημουν ετοιμος για φαγητο.
Σε χωνεψη ειναι το ιδιο καλη με την dymatize, on και myprotein (βανιλιες, οι σοκολατενιες γευσεις με δυσκολευουν περισσοτερο). Παντως συγκριτικα με αυτες του πορτογαλου, την βρισκω κλασεις ανωτερη απο αποψη απορροφησης και γευσης.

----------


## shazam

Apple Cinnamon Swirl.Αν και δεν με ενθουσιαζε αρχικα η ιδεα τελικα η γευση ειναι παρα πολυ καλη.Σαν να βαζεις μηλο σε αποχυμοτη και να ριχνεις την κανελλα.Καμια διαφορα.Διαλυτοτητα 9/10 γευση 9/10.

----------


## just chris

ειχα συνηθισει στην γλυκα της 100% Proeffect Classic Whey (Bodyraise) κ ολες μου φαινονται τωρα αγευστες!
δωστε μου μια εβδομαδα καιρο να τη συνηθισω.παντως μια πρωτη αποψη θα τη γραψω.
καλη διαλυτοτητα,γευση butterscotch-μη βαλετε παραπανω απο 150-200ml νερο  γιατι η γευση θα βγει τελειως αραιη ανα σκουπ παντα.
εχει μια ελαφρια γευση βουτυρου,δεν διακρινω πολυ γλυκα.αλλα θα ξανακανω αλλο ενα review σε μια εβδομαδα γιατι ξαναλεω οτι ειχα συνηθισει
στην τερμα γλυκια 100% Proeffect Classic Whey (Bodyraise).παντως ειναι πολυ ποιοτικη απο συστατικα εχει μεχρι κ εργαστηριακο ελεγχο στο site.(μη με ρωτησετε που ξερεις εσυ αν ειναι αληθινος γιατι ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ!)
ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα δοκιμασω κ τις υπολοιπες γευσεις παντως κ ειναι πολλες κ ενδιαφερουσες.

----------


## primordial

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε ότι αφορά την ποσότητα του νερού που θα βάλετε. Μην είναι πάνω από 150ml.
Θα πρέπει να τα σπάει πάντως με 100 νερό και 100 γάλα.
Προσεχώς...
θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω κ ένα scoop choc silk σε συνδυασμό με ένα scoop butterschotch....

----------


## ArgoSixna

μου εστειλαν 2 γευσεις !

----------


## primordial

Vanilla Creme και το άλλο...????
Όπως και να έχει περιμένω review.... :01. Wink:

----------


## ArgoSixna

chocolate silk , ιδια γευση με την ισο που εχω.. δυστυχως σε παραγγελια 240 ευρω μονο αυτα πηρα ως δωρο..

----------


## primordial

Για το πρώτο σκέλος της πρότασης θα ήθελα να μου συγκρίνεις τις δύο πρωτεϊνες στην ίδια γεύση.
Το δεύτερο σκέλος εύχομαι να μην είχε ειπωθεί καθώς πιστεύω ότι θα ακολουθήσει ένα μακρόσυρτο παραλήρημα...!!!

P.S.

Πρέπει να ανοίξει το thread με τις φωτογραφίες των supps... :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

> chocolate silk , ιδια γευση με την ισο που εχω.. δυστυχως σε παραγγελια 240 ευρω μονο αυτα πηρα ως δωρο..


κατσε γιατι θα γινει φασαρια τωρα :01. Razz:  240 ευρω παραγγελια για να παρεις αυτο??????????στην ξεφτιλα επρεπε να σου βαλουν ενα πρωτεινακι 908 γραμμαρια η πεντε εξι σοκολατες

----------


## ArgoSixna

Ναι μεχρι και ο αδερφος μου που δεν ασχολειται λεει που ειναι το δωρο? 

Καλα να παθω ,πλεον θα ψωνιζω μονο απο αμερικη.. Σπαστικα πολυ ασχημα οταν ειδα αυτα τα 2.. μου αρεσει που του εχω στειλει και ποσους πελατες και του εχω αφησει τοσα λεφτα τα τελευταια 2 χρονια.. μου φανηκε καπως να βαλει μονο αυτα 

Σημερα θα δοκιμασω την βανιλια μετα την προπονηση , με λιγο νερο οσο ειναι το μπουκαλακι προτινει ή λιγοτερο

----------


## dimitrispump

δεν ειχες παραγγειλει  πριν ενα μηνα παλι? με myofusion δωρο καιι σοκολατες. μαλλον επειδη ηταν κοντινη παραγγελια.

λεω να την παρω και εγω αυτην 4κιλη λογω τιμης σε κανα μηνα λογω τιμης.

----------


## ArgoSixna

δεν εχει σημασια , τα λεφτα ειναι λεφτα. μια μικρη πρωτεινη δεν του κοστιζει πανω απο 10 ευρω. και τις σοκολατες τις ειχα πληρωμενες για να πετυχω την εκπτωση στα 250 την προηγουμενη φορα. Πλεον μονο καμια πρωτεινη στο 3μηνο θα περνω απο ελλαδα , αυτη ηταν η τελευταια μου παραγγελια που θα με βγαλει 3μηνες και εχω και καμια 400αρια ευρω σε διαφορα συμπληρωματα στην "αποθηκη" να βγαλω μεχρι το καλοκαιρι!

----------


## dimitrispump

εχεις δικιο, η πρωτεινη ptw  αξιζει για αγορα γιατι η τιμη στα 4κιλα ειναι καλη,
αν εχεις αποθηκη να κανω προς τα μερη σου :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

> δεν εχει σημασια , τα λεφτα ειναι λεφτα. μια μικρη πρωτεινη δεν του κοστιζει πανω απο 10 ευρω. και τις σοκολατες τις ειχα πληρωμενες για να πετυχω την εκπτωση στα 250 την προηγουμενη φορα. Πλεον μονο καμια πρωτεινη στο 3μηνο θα περνω απο ελλαδα , αυτη ηταν η τελευταια μου παραγγελια που θα με βγαλει 3μηνες και εχω και καμια 400αρια ευρω σε διαφορα συμπληρωματα στην "αποθηκη" να βγαλω μεχρι το καλοκαιρι!


ακριβως και επειδη ειμαι και εγω επαγγελματιας οχι σε συμπληρωματα βεβαια δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ερθει ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΣ πελατης στο μαγαζι να πιει 4-5 ποτα η μπυρες και να μην το κερασω εστω ενα ο πελατης ο σταθερος ειναι ευλογια και αμα ειναι και αβανταδορος και φερνει και αλλους στο μαγαζι περναμε σε αλλη φαση πλεον και πολυ καλα θα κανεις και θα τον αλλαξεις βασικα εγω θα του την ελεγα στα ισα και μην σου πω οτι θα το απαιτουσα το δωρο και ο αγιος φοβερα θελει

----------


## kostas kou

και εμενα σε σημερινη παραγγελεια ο Ηρακλης μου εβαλε ενα τετοιο μπουκαλακι και μια μπαρα πρωτεινης,βεβαια η δικη μου ηταν 78 ευρω...
η πρωτεινη αυτη καλη φαινετε παντος και πολυ οικονομικη....

----------


## hercules123

> Ναι μεχρι και ο αδερφος μου που δεν ασχολειται λεει που ειναι το δωρο? 
> 
> Καλα να παθω ,πλεον θα ψωνιζω μονο απο αμερικη.. Σπαστικα πολυ ασχημα οταν ειδα αυτα τα 2.. μου αρεσει που του εχω στειλει και ποσους πελατες και του εχω αφησει τοσα λεφτα τα τελευταια 2 χρονια.. μου φανηκε καπως να βαλει μονο αυτα 
> 
> Σημερα θα δοκιμασω την βανιλια μετα την προπονηση , με λιγο νερο οσο ειναι το μπουκαλακι προτινει ή λιγοτερο


Αν και εδω μεσα δεν ειναι γραφειο παραπονων και επρπε αφου εισαι δυσαρεστημενος να απευθυνεις σε μενα πρωτα το λογο(υπαρχουν τηλ.να ,mail)...τελος παντων.Στην παραγγελια 251 ευρω πηρες την εκπτωση 12.5 ευρω,σωστα?Δεν εξαπατηθηκες ,το ηξερες απο πριν.Τα δυο δειγματα που εμεις τα αγοραζουμε 1,1 λιρες/τεμ(εσενα δεν σε απασχολει και ουτε πρεπει ειναι το δωρο πλεον της εκπτωσης και αποτελει το ''ευχαριστω'' χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να το κανουμε.Προσωπικα δεν θα πρεπε να εχεις προβλημα γιατι θεωρω οτι οπως ολο τον κοσμο τον προσεχω αναλογα ,και συ εχεις τυχει αναλογης προσοχης απο μερους μας και σε παλαιοτερες παραγγελιες...διορθωσε με αν κανω λαθος.Τωρα ,αν καποιος θα ηθελε ενα κιλο πρωτεινη δωρο ή μια ferrari κι αυτο κατανοητο ειναι .Ποτε μα ποτε ,σε οποιον αφησε σαν σχολιο κατι αναλογο στην παραγγελια του δεν του απαντησαμε με ειλικρινεια και για την προθεση μας και για τις δυνατοτητες.Κανουμε οτι μπορουμε,μεχρι εκει .Μπορει καποιος να αδικηθηκε ακομα και λογω φορτου εργασιας,δεν απολογουμαι ,ουτε δικαιολογουμαι.Οταν υπαρχει καλη θεληση ολα γινονται αρκει να ξερουμε τι θελουμε τελικα...Να σαι καλα και καλες αγορες .

----------


## ArgoSixna

Whey 80
Διαλυτοτητα 10/10
Γευση vanilia creme 10/10 η πρωτη γουλια μου εφερε στο μυαλο καραμελες βουτυρου πολυ ωραια γευση και κατεβηκε σαν νερακι!


Σε συγκριση με την ισο

----------


## mazas

> chocolate silk , ιδια γευση με την ισο που εχω.. δυστυχως σε παραγγελια 240 ευρω μονο αυτα πηρα ως δωρο..


Σε παραγγελια 240 ευρω απο τον πορτογαλλο θα ειχες εκπτωση 5 % τουτεστιν 12 ευρουλακια. θα μαζευες και αρκετους ποντους για να παρεις δωρεαν μια μπλουζα η μια τσαντα η 30 μπαρες σοκολατας και θα σου βαζανε 4-8 δειγματα απο διαφορα αλλα συμπληρωματα!!!!

Τι να λεμε τωρα οι ανθρωποι εκει στη πορτογαλλια ειναι επαγγλματιες,σας τα λεω συνεχεια αλλα δεν ακουτε...μονο ειρωνεια ξερετε να πουλατε ρε παιδια!!!!
Καθηστε εσεις και καντε αγορες απο το ελλαΝΤΑ :03. Clap:

----------


## just chris

τελικα η γευση βουτυρου ειναι μια χαρα.απλα μη σας ξεφυγει παραπανω νερο γιατι θα βγει νερουλη η γευση.200 μλ ειναι οκ!
οσο για τον ηρακλη εμενα μου εκανε μια γενναια εκπτωση σε παραγγελια μου.στα 240 ευρω παντελη σου εκοψε μονο αυτα τα 12 ευρω
κ that's all? αν ειναι ετσι φιλε,δεν το περιμενα αυτο.

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

Παιδια η χοληστερολη που λεει οτι ειναι 50 ειναι ανησυχητικο;;;

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Παιδια η χοληστερολη που λεει οτι ειναι 50 ειναι ανησυχητικο;;;


Αν γενικά τρως σωστά και αθλείσαι ανελλιπώς,δεν είναι καθόλου,μα καθόλου ανησυχητικό.

----------


## Christos100

> Σε παραγγελια 240 ευρω απο τον πορτογαλλο θα ειχες εκπτωση 5 % τουτεστιν 12 ευρουλακια. θα μαζευες και αρκετους ποντους για να παρεις δωρεαν μια μπλουζα η μια τσαντα η 30 μπαρες σοκολατας και θα σου βαζανε 4-8 δειγματα απο διαφορα αλλα συμπληρωματα!!!!
> 
> Τι να λεμε τωρα οι ανθρωποι εκει στη πορτογαλλια ειναι επαγγλματιες,σας τα λεω συνεχεια αλλα δεν ακουτε...μονο ειρωνεια ξερετε να πουλατε ρε παιδια!!!!
> Καθηστε εσεις και καντε αγορες απο το ελλαΝΤΑ


μαλιστα..

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

Ρε παιδια εμενα που μου ηρθε σημερα η σακουλα λεει πισω οτι εχει 19,6 γρ και οχι 20,6.. Ξερω δεν ειναι μικρη η διαφορα, αλλα... Και επισης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω η ποσοτητα των αμινοξεων που αναγραφεται ειναι στα 100 γρ??

----------


## ArgoSixna

Αναλογως την γευση αλλαζει και το ποσοστο . Πια γευση εχεις?

----------


## GEOP13

> Ναι μεχρι και ο αδερφος μου που δεν ασχολειται λεει που ειναι το δωρο? 
> 
> Καλα να παθω ,πλεον θα ψωνιζω μονο απο αμερικη.. Σπαστικα πολυ ασχημα οταν ειδα αυτα τα 2.. μου αρεσει που του εχω στειλει και ποσους πελατες και του εχω αφησει τοσα λεφτα τα τελευταια 2 χρονια.. μου φανηκε καπως να βαλει μονο αυτα 
> 
> Σημερα θα δοκιμασω την βανιλια μετα την προπονηση , με λιγο νερο οσο ειναι το μπουκαλακι προτινει ή λιγοτερο


Argo όταν τα λέγαμε εδώ  http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...%CF%82/page136 εσύ τους υποστήριζες  :01. Unsure:  ! Λες κ ο Πορτογάλος, ο Ιταλός κ οι Αμερικάνοι είναι χαζοί που "σε φλομώνουν" στα δώρα κ στα δείγματα.




> Whey 80
> Διαλυτοτητα 10/10
> Γευση vanilia creme 10/10 η πρωτη γουλια μου εφερε στο μυαλο καραμελες βουτυρου πολυ ωραια γευση και κατεβηκε σαν νερακι!


Μιας κ έχω αδυναμία στις καραμέλες βουτύρου θα σ εμπιστευτώ κ θα κάνω μια παραγγελία την συγκεκριμένη γεύση.



> Ρε παιδια εμενα που μου ηρθε σημερα η σακουλα λεει πισω οτι εχει 19,6 γρ και οχι 20,6.. Ξερω δεν ειναι μικρη η διαφορα, αλλα... Και επισης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω η ποσοτητα των αμινοξεων που αναγραφεται ειναι στα 100 γρ??


Grigori παίζει ρόλο η γεύση. Οπότε δεν είναι κάτι ανησυχητικό..  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Geo να ξερεις οτι εγω ειχα δειγμα , οχι ολοκληρη πρωτεινη γι αυτο εβαλα τις φωτογραφιες. Αλλα δεν πιστευω τωρα να αλλαξαν το δειγμα ωστε να εχει καλη διαλυτοτητα και γευση  :01. Mr. Green:  (γιατι πολλες φορες δοκιμαζεις ενα δειγμα και οταν αγοραζεις το προιον διαφερει  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  )

Όσο για το άλλο ,  του εχω στειλει παρα πολλους πελατες και ξερω τι δωρα βαζει και τι εκπτωσεις κανει. και ξερω οτι εκοψε σε παραγγελια,  κατα πολυ μικροτερη απο τα δικα μου, 12 ευρω :/  
θα μεινω στο οτι μπορει να εγινε καποιο λαθος ή για να πω αληθεια μαλλον απο τα προιοντα που πηρα δεν ειχε περιθωριο για να κοψει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GEOP13

Ναι γι αυτό που λες για τα δείγματα ισχύει μου έχει τύχει κ μένα  :03. Thumb up:  ! κ εγώ από τον Ηρακλή δεν είχα ποτέ θέμα, μάλλον δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι καλύτερο..

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

> Αναλογως την γευση αλλαζει και το ποσοστο . Πια γευση εχεις?


Σοκολατα

----------


## just chris

να πω την αληθεια οσο περναει ο καιρος η γευση βουτυρου (butterscotch) μου φαινεται αραιη.δεν θα τη ξαναπαρω τη συγκεκριμενη γευση αλλα θα δοκιμασω αλλες της ιδιας εταιρια.

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

Εγω παντως σημερα δοκιμασα την γευση σοκολατα και δεν με τρελανε  παιδια και δεν θυμιζε καθολου σε σοκολατα...

----------


## kazos_GR

> Σε παραγγελια 240 ευρω απο τον πορτογαλλο θα ειχες εκπτωση 5 % τουτεστιν 12 ευρουλακια. θα μαζευες και αρκετους ποντους για να παρεις δωρεαν μια μπλουζα η μια τσαντα η 30 μπαρες σοκολατας και θα σου βαζανε 4-8 δειγματα απο διαφορα αλλα συμπληρωματα!!!!
> 
> Τι να λεμε τωρα οι ανθρωποι εκει στη πορτογαλλια ειναι επαγγλματιες,σας τα λεω συνεχεια αλλα δεν ακουτε...μονο ειρωνεια ξερετε να πουλατε ρε παιδια!!!!
> Καθηστε εσεις και καντε αγορες απο το ελλαΝΤΑ


αντε να δουμε τι θα στηλουν δωρο παρηγκειλα 182ε σημπληρωματα  :01. Unsure:

----------


## just chris

για να λες κ εσυ το ιδιο,μαλλον με τις γευσεις εχει θεμα η συγκεκριμενη.θα ειναι ολες ετσι αραιες.
θα το σκεφτω αν θα τη ξαναπαρω.

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

> για να λες κ εσυ το ιδιο,μαλλον με τις γευσεις εχει θεμα η συγκεκριμενη.θα ειναι ολες ετσι αραιες.
> θα το σκεφτω αν θα τη ξαναπαρω.


ενταξει εγω δεν εχω τοσο θεμα με τις γευσεις.. τις συνηθιζω ευκολα, αλλα απο αυτην την εταιρια η σοκολατα με προβληματισε λιγο γιατι οσμη και η γευση της μου εφερνε κατι σε πικρο και κρεατικο.. οτι να ναι.. ουτε να το περιγραψω δεν μπορω...

----------


## mazas

Δεν υπαρχει λογος να παρεις αυτη τη πρωτεινη (μιλαω παντα για οταν ψαχνεις να βρεις κατι οικονομικο ετσι...) οταν υπαρχει η πρωτεινη του προζις γιατι μιλαμε για 10 ευρω διαφορα ετσι η μπορεις να παρεις τη pρωτεινη της bodyraise proeffect classic στα 33 ευρουλακια!!!    Γνωμη μου  :01. Smile:

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Δεν υπαρχει λογος να παρεις αυτη τη πρωτεινη (μιλαω παντα για οταν ψαχνεις να βρεις κατι οικονομικο ετσι...) οταν υπαρχει η πρωτεινη του προζις γιατι μιλαμε για 10 ευρω διαφορα ετσι η μπορεις να παρεις τη pρωτεινη της bodyraise proeffect classic στα 33 ευρουλακια!!!    Γνωμη μου


Η bodyraise proeffect classic είναι ζάχαρη,60αρα,με 7γρ ζαχαρη ανά δόση. Επίσης κάνει 30 ευρώ με σέικερ δώρο,αλλά ....καμία σύγκριση με 1)prozis sport Whey & 2)PW Whey Protein 80. 
Οι δυο τελευταίες είναι 82αρες. 
Γνώμη μου είναι πως αν θες μια πρωτεΐνη χωρίς γεύση και πρόσθετα,παίρνεις τη prozis sport,αλλά αν θες και μια εντός ημέρας που να έχει γεύση (έστω και ελαφριά) για να το ευχαριστιέσαι,κάτι σαν υποκατάστατο ενός γλυκού κτλ,τότε 10 ευρώ παραπάνω,για μένα αξίζουν,διότι η γεύση είναι πολύ σημαντικός παράγοντας. Δεν είναι μόνο η πρωτεΐνη,είναι να βλέπεις γλυκά και εδέσματα και να μη σου γυρίζει το μάτι...  :01. Razz:

----------


## primordial

Παρέλαβα δύο δικιλες. Η μια choco silk ενώ η άλλη butterscotch...
1) Choc. Silk: Διαλυτότητα άριστη. Ενάμιση scoop 200ml νερό. Γεύση ευχάριστη, όχι έντονη. Μάλλον θα την βαρεθώ σύντομα. Παρόλαυτα στα μέτρα μου αν κ θα ήθελα λίγο πιο έντονη την σοκολάτα. 
2) Butter Scotch ripple. Διαλυτότητα επίσης πάρα πολύ καλή. Ομοίως με choc. 200ml νερό κ ενάμιση scoop. Γεύση επίσης πολύ ελαφριά αλλά πάλι ευχάριστη. Μάλλον κ αυτή θα την βαρεθώ σύντομα. 
Κ επειδή το περίμενα ότι θα έιχα ένα "ψυχολογικό" με τις γεύσεις δοκίμασα το εξής. 1 scoop choc silk + 1 scoop butter + 250ml free lactose γάλα κ 150ml νερό. Απλά no comments.... αν κ μου έπεσε λίγο βαρύ στο στομάχι. Την επόμενη λιγότερο γάλα κ περισσότερο νερό. Με στυλ κ φαντασία. 
Overall πάντως πολύ καλή εντύπωση από την συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη. Αποτελέσματα θα δείξει.... περιμένω στις επόμενες δύο εβδομάδες να βάλω 3 - 5 μυικά κιλά και να ανέβω σε δύναμη ενώ παράλληλα να αυξήσω την αντοχή στην αερόβια και να ρίξω τουλάχιστον 3 - 5% το bf......... :what: :what: :what:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## snake133

> Παρέλαβα δύο δικιλες. Η μια choco silk ενώ η άλλη butterscotch...
> 1) Choc. Silk: Διαλυτότητα άριστη. Ενάμιση scoop 200ml νερό. Γεύση ευχάριστη, όχι έντονη. Μάλλον θα την βαρεθώ σύντομα. Παρόλαυτα στα μέτρα μου αν κ θα ήθελα λίγο πιο έντονη την σοκολάτα. 
> 2) Butter Scotch ripple. Διαλυτότητα επίσης πάρα πολύ καλή. Ομοίως με choc. 200ml νερό κ ενάμιση scoop. Γεύση επίσης πολύ ελαφριά αλλά πάλι ευχάριστη. Μάλλον κ αυτή θα την βαρεθώ σύντομα. 
> Κ επειδή το περίμενα ότι θα έιχα ένα "ψυχολογικό" με τις γεύσεις δοκίμασα το εξής. 1 scoop choc silk + 1 scoop butter + 250ml free lactose γάλα κ 150ml νερό. Απλά no comments.... αν κ μου έπεσε λίγο βαρύ στο στομάχι. Την επόμενη λιγότερο γάλα κ περισσότερο νερό. Με στυλ κ φαντασία. 
> Overall πάντως πολύ καλή εντύπωση από την συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη. Αποτελέσματα θα δείξει.... περιμένω στις επόμενες δύο εβδομάδες να βάλω 3 - 5 μυικά κιλά και να ανέβω σε δύναμη ενώ παράλληλα να αυξήσω την αντοχή στην αερόβια και να ρίξω τουλάχιστον 3 - 5% το bf......... :what: :what: :what:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Στις επόμενες 2 εβδομάδες πως είναι δυνατόν να βάλεις 3-5 μυικά κιλα? Δεν μας λες κι εμάς τη μαγική συνταγή?

----------


## just chris

^^^
τα υπολοιπα που ειπε δε σε πειραξαν????
οπως κ να εχει φιλε μου θα επρεπε να καταλαβεις οτι αστειευεται...

----------


## Christos100

> Παρέλαβα δύο δικιλες. Η μια choco silk ενώ η άλλη butterscotch...
> 1) Choc. Silk: Διαλυτότητα άριστη. Ενάμιση scoop 200ml νερό. Γεύση ευχάριστη, όχι έντονη. Μάλλον θα την βαρεθώ σύντομα. Παρόλαυτα στα μέτρα μου αν κ θα ήθελα λίγο πιο έντονη την σοκολάτα. 
> 2) Butter Scotch ripple. Διαλυτότητα επίσης πάρα πολύ καλή. Ομοίως με choc. 200ml νερό κ ενάμιση scoop. Γεύση επίσης πολύ ελαφριά αλλά πάλι ευχάριστη. Μάλλον κ αυτή θα την βαρεθώ σύντομα. 
> Κ επειδή το περίμενα ότι θα έιχα ένα "ψυχολογικό" με τις γεύσεις δοκίμασα το εξής. 1 scoop choc silk + 1 scoop butter + 250ml free lactose γάλα κ 150ml νερό. Απλά no comments.... αν κ μου έπεσε λίγο βαρύ στο στομάχι. Την επόμενη λιγότερο γάλα κ περισσότερο νερό. Με στυλ κ φαντασία. 
> Overall πάντως πολύ καλή εντύπωση από την συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη. Αποτελέσματα θα δείξει.... περιμένω στις επόμενες δύο εβδομάδες να βάλω 3 - 5 μυικά κιλά και να ανέβω σε δύναμη ενώ παράλληλα να αυξήσω την αντοχή στην αερόβια και να ρίξω τουλάχιστον 3 - 5% το bf......... :what: :what: :what:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 πιστευω οτι στην βδομαδα πανω θα πετυχεις τους στοχους σου!!
 :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Christos100

> Δεν υπαρχει λογος να παρεις αυτη τη πρωτεινη (μιλαω παντα για οταν ψαχνεις να βρεις κατι οικονομικο ετσι...) οταν υπαρχει η πρωτεινη του προζις γιατι μιλαμε για 10 ευρω διαφορα ετσι η μπορεις να παρεις τη pρωτεινη της bodyraise proeffect classic στα 33 ευρουλακια!!!    Γνωμη μου


μαζας αγορι μου εχω βαρεθει .... δεν μπορουσα αλλο να κρατηθω.

----------


## primordial

Φυσικά και αστειεύομαι αν και το σχόλιο του Chris πραγματικά πολύ εύστοχο. 
Θα ήθελα να έχω τη δυνατότητα να δοκιμάσω όλες τις γεύσεις. 
@mazas...
Φιλαράκι πραγματικά όμως μας έχεις κουράσει όλους με τα γ@μwspam σου μηνύματα σχετικά με τον Πορτογάλο. 
Σεβάσου όλους εμάς που θέλουμε να διαβάσουμε ένα σχόλιο για μια πρωτεΐνη κ πέφτουμε πάνω στο παραλήρημα σου. Ξεκόλλα πια...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## just chris

κ κατι αλλο σχετικα με τη σακουλα της πρωτεινης παιδια.καλο θα ειναι να εχετε κανα κουβαδακι παλιας 
πρωτεινης γιατι το κλεισιμο κ ανοιγμα  της ειναι λιγο μ@λ@κισμενο.

----------


## primordial

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Την 2κιλη choc silk την έβαλα σε ένα παλιό tub από 900γρ sci tec. Με λίγο στούμπωμα την τακτοποίησα.... :01. Smile Wide:  :01. Smile Wide:  :01. Smile Wide: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## grtech

Κάποια off topic κατέληξαν εδώ  :09. Link URL: .

----------


## sobral

primordial δεν δούλεψε τελικά η πρωτείνη??  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## primordial

Όχι ρε φίλε..... δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω εάν την αφομοίωνα ή όχι..... :08. Turtle: 
Κουράστηκα να ζω με την αβεβαιότητα κ την παράτησα... :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Πέρα από την πλάκα, είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος από την συγκεκριμένη. Μιλάω πάντα γιαβτο κομμάτι της γεύσης, διαλυτότητας κ το πώς κάθεται στο στομάχι. Λίγο πιο έντονη γεύση να είχε κ θα ήταν σούπερ κατά τα κριτήρια μου.
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## sobral

> Όχι ρε φίλε..... δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω εάν την αφομοίωνα ή όχι.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


χαχαχαχχαχα "σάχλα" που λένε κ κάτι φίλες μου! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  πέθανα  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

Παιδια εδω και ενα μηνα που την παιρνω παντως μπορω να πω πως μου αρεσει η γευση της(λογικα την συνηθισα), και πιστευω πως θα την ξαναπροτιμησω. Αν και εχω γεμισει υγρα στην κοιλιακη χωρα, δεν ξερω αν οφειλεται στην πρωτεινη ή στο γιαουρτι που τρωω το βραδυ πριν κοιμηθω(μαλλον το δευτερο, διοτι εμαθα προσφατα οτι εχει γλυκοζη το γιαουρτι). Επισης κατι αλλο που με προβληματισε προχθες ηταν αυτο που ειπε ενα παιδι στο γυμναστηριο πως πολλα ελληνικα σαιτ που πουλανε συμπληρωματα διατροφης, δεν ειναι τα αυθεντικα και κατασκευαζονται στην Βουλγαρια. Αυτο θελει ψαξιμο πιστευω.

Υ.Γ.: Συγγνωμη για το off-topic!!

----------


## totis

> Παιδια εδω και ενα μηνα που την παιρνω παντως μπορω να πω πως μου αρεσει η γευση της(λογικα την συνηθισα), και πιστευω πως θα την ξαναπροτιμησω. Αν και εχω γεμισει υγρα στην κοιλιακη χωρα, δεν ξερω αν οφειλεται στην πρωτεινη ή στο γιαουρτι που τρωω το βραδυ πριν κοιμηθω(μαλλον το δευτερο, διοτι εμαθα προσφατα οτι εχει γλυκοζη το γιαουρτι). Επισης κατι αλλο που με προβληματισε προχθες ηταν αυτο που ειπε ενα παιδι στο γυμναστηριο πως πολλα ελληνικα σαιτ που πουλανε συμπληρωματα διατροφης, δεν ειναι τα αυθεντικα και κατασκευαζονται στην Βουλγαρια. Αυτο θελει ψαξιμο πιστευω.
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Συγγνωμη για το off-topic!!


Δεν εχει γλυκοζη,λακτοζη εχει το γιαουρτι....και αν εχει γλυκοζη θα είναι γιαουρτι με φρουτα,όχι το απλο.....

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Δεν εχει γλυκοζη,λακτοζη εχει το γιαουρτι....και αν εχει γλυκοζη θα είναι γιαουρτι με φρουτα,όχι το απλο.....


Η λακτόζη είναι δισακχαρίτης και σχηματίζεται από ένα μόριο γαλακτόζης και ένα μόριο γλυκόζης.

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

> Η λακτόζη είναι δισακχαρίτης και σχηματίζεται από ένα μόριο γαλακτόζης και ένα μόριο γλυκόζης.


Να τος ο γιατρος!!!  :01. Razz:

----------


## ntragas

Τελικα την συγκεκριμενη προτεινη την προτεινετε σε αλλους μιας και την εχετε δοκιμασει?Εχει πολυ καλη τιμη για το καρτελακι της.
Επισης το οτι δεν εχει πολλα συστατικα ειναι για μενα μεγαλο +!
Ποια γευση θα λεγατε ειναι πιο ωραια?

----------


## amateur666

Butter Scotch ripple

πολυ ωραία γευση!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## just chris

ειναι πολυ ελαφρια η γευση της,πολυ ωραια δεν θα την ελεγα οπως λεει ο απο πανω.

----------


## totis

> ειναι πολυ ελαφρια η γευση της,πολυ ωραια δεν θα την ελεγα οπως λεει ο απο πανω.


XA xa xa γεια σου χρησταρα επανηλθες βλεπω......Καλη πρωτεινη και πολυ καλη τιμη την εχουνε και σε προσφορα τωρα τα 4 κιλα που βγαζουν 160 δοσεις 67 ευρω μονο.... :01. Wink:  συμφερει τρελα

----------


## just chris

εδω ειμαι παντα απλα δεν συμμετεχω οπως παλια. επι του θεματος,η γευση βουτυροκατασταση ειναι αραιη δεν θα τη ξαναπαιρνα.θα δοκιμασω ομως κ τις αλλες γευσεις που εχει.

----------


## amateur666

εγω επειδη εδω κ κανα χρονο παιρνω μονο αγευστη μ φαινεται γλυκια στη γευση οχι αραιη  :01. Razz:

----------


## just chris

ε πες το ετσι! βασικα οτιδηποτε σε πρωτεινη με γευση κ να πιεις μετα απ'αυτο το σοκ
ενος χρονου με αγευστη,θα σου φανει νεσκουικ...

----------


## polo0

την δευτέρα θα την έχω στα χέρια μου...σε γεύση στρατσιατέλα,αναμένετε review  :01. Razz: 
την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς άλλος σε αυτή την γεύση ?

----------


## billy89

Εγώ παρήγγειλα προχτες σε γεύση caramel macchiato... για να δούμε!

----------


## polo0

καλα η στρατσιατέλα απλά δεν παίζεται μάγκες ! ότι καλύτερο έχω πιει σε πρωτείνη σήμερα πήρα 1,5 σκουπ μετα την προπόνηση με νερό! άριστη διαλυτότητα και γεύση άπαιχτη απλα ! έχει και κάτι μικρά μικρά κομματάκια σοκολάτας δν ξέρω τι σκατά ειναι αλλα ειναι σαν παγωτό ακριβώς !
10/10 διαλυτότητα....10/10 γεύση !
και τιμή τζάμπα ! απο τς πιο φθηνές καθερές πρωτείνες που κυκλοφορούν  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## just chris

οριστε αυτο ειναι review,ωραιος!
τοσο καλη βεβαια δεν τη περιμενα οπως λες αν κρινω απο τη γευση που εχω
butterscotch που ειναι αραιη.περιμενα κ οι υπολοιπες να ειναι αραιες αλλα μου κινησες 
την περιεργεια τωρα.

----------


## BEASTMODE

Εχει πολυ καλη τιμη και συμφερη,βεβαια ειναι μια απλη Protein Concentrate,τιποτα παραπανω,το μονο που με χαλαει οτι εχει αρκετη χοληστερινη 55mg και μαλιστα σε μονο 25γρ σκουπ.Aν καποιος τωρα ειδικα πινει 2 με 3 φορες την ημερα θα πρεπει να προσεξει αρκετα τι αλλο τρωει ωστε να μην περναει το οριο καθημερινα....Σαν γευση δεν την ξερω γιατι δεν την εχω προτιμησει(αγορασει).....

----------


## polo0

> οριστε αυτο ειναι review,ωραιος!
> τοσο καλη βεβαια δεν τη περιμενα οπως λες αν κρινω απο τη γευση που εχω
> butterscotch που ειναι αραιη.περιμενα κ οι υπολοιπες να ειναι αραιες αλλα μου κινησες 
> την περιεργεια τωρα.


δεν έχω δοκιμάσει αλλη γεύση απο αυτήν τν πρωτείνη πρώτη φορά τν δοκιμάζω,δεν ξέρω γι αυτην την γεύση που λες πάντως η στρατσιατέλα ειναι απλά κορυφή,ειναι σαν παγωτό δεν υπάρχει δηλαδη ! σήμερα ήπια με γάλα,παγάκια...ε νταξ σε πάει αλλού και διαλυτότητα δεν την κουνάς, κανεις αυτο το κούνημα που κάνεις και όταν ξεπλένεις το ποτήρι που χες βάλει το ντεπόν..κατι τετοιο !  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## just chris

μια χαρα ειναι η χοληστερινη,δεν παθαινεις τπτ μη φοβασαι

----------


## billy89

> Εγώ παρήγγειλα προχτες σε γεύση caramel macchiato... για να δούμε!


Παρέλαβα caramel macciato... :01. Smile: 

Διαλυτότητα 10/10 για να μην πω 11/10! Διαλύεται με τη δύναμη της σκέψης με το που την κοιτάς!

Γεύση: Πολύ καλή, αραιή βέβαια δεν είναι γι' αυτούς που τους αρέσουν οι πηκτές, κατά τα άλλα σε όποιον αρέσει η γεύση του καφέ (όπως εγώ) θα τον ενθουσιάσει. Και τόσο γλυκιά όσο χρειάζεται.

Σκέτη με νερό της βάζω 10/10, στο πρωινό σεικ με βρώμη, φυστικοβούτυρο, μπανάνα χάθηκε λίγο στο σύνολο.

----------


## ntragas

Μολις τελειωσα μια 2κιλη rocky road.διαλυτοτητα 100/10(το 100 δεν ειναι ορθογραφικο).Πραγματικα απιστευτη.
Γευση 7/10.Δεν θα την ξαναεπαιρνα πολυ γλυκια για τα γουστα μου και πολυ μπερδεμενη γευση.Ειναι σαν αχταρμας κακαο φραουλα βανιλια τα παντα ολα .
Επειδη απο τιμη και ποιοτητα εμεινα ευχαριστημενος εχετε αλλη γευση να προτεινετε που να μην ειναι τοσο γλυκια?H banana  ή να παρω την αγευστη ?

----------


## konior14

προτεινω βανιλιααα!! 
εχει γευση σαν το εσωτερικο απτο αυγο κιντερ εκλπηξη .
και η στρατσιατελα ειναι απιστευτη!

----------


## Demetra

Θα παραγγείλω την εν λόγω πρωτεϊνη από τον Ηρακλή αλλά τίθεται δίλημμα γεύσης. Είμαι ανάμεσα στη γεύση apple cinnamon swirl και cherry bakewell.  :02. Shock: 
Η προηγούμενη επιλογή πρωτεϊνης (syntrax - whey shake) ήταν άστοχη. Πάνω από 10γρμ είτε σε νερό είτε σε γάλα με λίγωναν τόσο πολύ που ούτε να την πιω δεν μπορούσα. Την χρησιμοποιούσα σε λιγότερα γρμ ώστε να μπορώ να την πιω κάπως ή σε φαγητά. 
Τουτέστιν, μου έχει δημιουργηθεί ΦΟΒΟΣ, τόσο του να με λιγώνει όσο και της κακής διαλυτότητας (η syntrax ήταν ΜΑΠΑ) 

Θέλω να την παραγγείλω αύριο, οπότε αν μπορείτε μια γρήγορη χείρα βοηθείας.... :01. Unsure:  ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## just chris

βασικα η syntrax whey shake ειναι μια χαρα πρωτεινη κ η γευση της ειναι απιστευτη,τι εννοεις σε λιγωνει? δεν ειναι δα κ γλυκο του κουταλιου. επειδη απ'οτι καταλαβα θες διακριτικη γευση χωρις να γλυκιζει πολυ,παρε butterscotch ripple γευση.ειναι οτι πρεπει για 'σενα,εμενα προσωπικα δε μ'αρεσε βεβαια γιατι θελω εντονη κ γλυκια γευση.

----------


## Demetra

το να σε λιγωνει κατι ειναι εντελως υποκειμενικο. το ειπες και μονος σου οτι προτιμας μια εντονη και γλυκια γευση.
εχω κατασταλαξει στις δυο γευσης που προανεφερα και θα ηθελα review απο καποιον που τις εχει δοκιμασει.

----------


## just chris

κ η γευση στην πρωτεινη για τον καθενα ειναι υποκειμενικη. παρε μια απο τις δυο γευσεις κ κανε το δικο σου review.συνηθως ετσι κανω κ 'γω.στο λεω γιατι ισως περιμενεις πολυ για απαντηση.

----------


## Demetra

καλα σιγουρα, αυριο θα παραγγειλω απτν Ηρακλη, οποτε, οταν ερθει θα γραψω εντυπωση. για γευση, κλεινω προς την apple cinnamon swirl

----------


## just chris

ok λοιπον περιμενουμε....

----------


## Demetra

Μόλις έλαβα την TPW με γεύση apple cinnamon swirl

Δεν άντεξα και δοκίμασα 20γρμ με νεράκι! Εξαιρετική διαλυτότητα, όμορφο άρωμα και γεύση που δεν σε λιγώνει  :03. Thumb up: 
Και ειδικά με μπόλικα παγάκια είναι δροσιστικότατη (έχουμε και καύσωνα στον Βορρά) 

Η γεύση άνετα μπορεί να συνοδέψει για τουμπανέιρος σνακς όπως Pancakes, cakes και frozen yogurt  :08. Turtle: 

Το δεματάκι είχε και δωράκι! μια μικρή μπάρα yammy yammy 

Ώρα για τουμπανέιρος προπόνηση  :05. Weights: 

Καλό μεσημέρι

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Παρέλαβα προχτες(ειχα ξαναδοκιμασει την ενλόγω κ ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος)

γευση πήρα τη straciatella....εψαχνα τη butterscotch ripple αλλα δεν ηταν σε στοκ....

επειδη ειναι και καλοκαιρι,κ ειμαι κ περιεργος με τις γευσεις εψαχνα κατι να μη με μπουχτίζει,και να ειναι και ''δροσιστικο''

αυτα που θα πρότεινα εγω ειναι

στρατσιατελλα,butterscotch ripple,vanilla,choco-coconut(για οσους τους αρεσει η γευση-συνδοιασμος ειναι απιστευτη),


όλες οι γευσεις παντως ειναι πολύ καλες και ποιοτικές...


αντε και καλά πιώματα  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Toast:

----------


## polo0

αφου τελείωσα την εν λόγω πρωτείνη με γεύση στρατσιατέλα,και έμενα υπερβολικά ικανοποιημένος σε όλα τα θέματα,είπα να παραγγείλω και σε μια διαφορετική γεύση,οχι γιατι δεν μου άρεσε η προηγούμενη μιας και είχε ονειρική γεύση, αλλα διότι εχθρός του καλού είναι το καλύτερο.Είπα να δοκιμάσω με γεύση rocky road.Σήμερα την παρέλαβα και το βράδυ θα έρθει αναλυτικό review !!!

----------


## dimitrispump

2 δικιλες με μια 4κιλη συσκευασια δεν εχουν πολύ διαφορα 2,3 ευρω μονο, λεω να παρω μια για δοκιμη

----------


## Christos100

Ρε παιδια , την εν λογω πρωτεινη απο που την παραγγελνετε ? Γιατι απο το σαιτ με τετοια μεταφορικα δεν συμφερει, πειτε πμ

----------


## a-mad

για παραγγελιες ανω τον 130 ευρω τα μεταφορικα ειναι δωρεαν....

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Από Αγγλία λέει 29 λίρες τα μεταφορικά για Ελλάδα.. υπάρχει μετά από κάποιο ποσό δωρεάν μεταφορικά; Γιατί δε το βλέπω πουθενά..  :01. Unsure:

----------


## zisis.z

Την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη πιστευω δεν υπαρχει λογος καποιος να μπαινει στον κοπο να παραγγελνει απο το εξωτερικο,μπορει ανετα να την παρει απο ελληνικο e-shop που την πουλαει σε παρα πολυ καλη τιμη.....και μαλιστα χωρις εξοδα αποστολης,οποτε συμφερει παρα πολυ και δεν χρειαζεται κιολας να κανει καποιος μεγαλες παραγγελιες και ξοδευει ενα σορο χρηματα για να του ερθει φθηνα απο το εξωτερικο,μπορει ανετα να αγοραζει μια και οταν του τελειωσει να κανει την επομενη παραγγελια.... :01. Wink:  Ειναι οτι πιο οικονομικο υπαρχει αυτη την στιγμη.......

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Έχεις δίκιο πως πρέπει να στηρίζουμε Ελλάδα και είμαι αρκετά απόλυτος σε αυτό. Όμως κάποιοι λόγω των καιρών έχουν σοβαρό οικονομικό θέμα,οπότε ή κοιτάς (προσωρινά) το συμφέρον σου ή δε παίρνεις *τίποτα*,μιας και όλοι ξέρουμε πόσο πολυέξοδο είναι το άθλημα μας. Αν βγαίνει πολύ φθηνότερα από έξω με μαζική παραγγελία με φίλους,τότε προσωρινά θα κοιτάξω να μου μένουν εμένα τα χρήματα για δική μου αξιοπρεπή επιβίωση και μόλις είμαι άνετος (οικονομικά και δε θα με νοιάζει να βγάλω από τη μύγα ξύγκι),θα στηρίξω τον Έλληνα (αρκεί να στηρίζει κι εκείνος -διαχρονικά- και να μην κοιτάζει την αρπαχτή).  :01. Wink: 
Παρεμπιπτόντως δεν απαντήθηκε το αρχικό μου ερώτημα.

----------


## a-mad

> Από Αγγλία λέει 29 λίρες τα μεταφορικά για Ελλάδα.. υπάρχει μετά από κάποιο ποσό δωρεάν μεταφορικά; Γιατί δε το βλέπω πουθενά..



εχεις δικιο δεν το γραφει αλλα οταν επικοινώνησα μαζι τους μου το ειπαν...

"Thanks for your email

All orders to Greece over 130€ are shipped free of charge. Anything below his amount is charged at £29.95

Hope this helps

Regards

Dave"

----------


## gymele

Παντως Myprotein ερχεται πιο οικονομικα. αλλα τα δωρεαν μεταφορικα ειναι στις 200 λιρες.

+οτι παιζουν και παντου 10-15% εκπτωτικα.

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> εχεις δικιο δεν το γραφει αλλα οταν επικοινώνησα μαζι τους μου το ειπαν...
> 
> "Thanks for your email
> 
> All orders to Greece over 130€ are shipped free of charge. Anything below his amount is charged at £29.95
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Regards
> ...


Καλή πληροφορία και νομίζω θα την αξιοποιήσω κάποια στιγμή καθώς τα 130 ευρώ (όχι λίρες φαντάζομαι..) δεν είναι τίποτα για παραγγελία με άλλα άτομα..

----------


## iron maiden

μια γνωμη και απο εμενα πηρα μια με γευση στρατσιατελα και μια μηλο κανελα η πρωτη πολυ καλη η δευτερη ακομα καλυτερη ,πολυ ευχαριστημενος απο γευση διαλυτοτητα τιμη .

----------


## dimebag

Ενα update εδώ από έμενα. Μόλις μου ήρθε απάντηση από το theproteinworks στην ερώτηση μου μετά από ποιο ποσό είναι δωρεάν τα μεταφορικά για Ελλάδα και μου είπανε μόνο για παραγγελίες άνω των 200 αγγλικών λιρών.. Όπως και το mp δηλαδή..

----------


## zisis.z

> Ενα update εδώ από έμενα. Μόλις μου ήρθε απάντηση από το theproteinworks στην ερώτηση μου μετά από ποιο ποσό είναι δωρεάν τα μεταφορικά για Ελλάδα και μου είπανε μόνο για παραγγελίες άνω των 200 αγγλικών λιρών.. Όπως και το mp δηλαδή..


Kαι γιατι να την παρει καποιος απο εξωτερικο,την βρισκεις την συγκεκριμενη σε παρα πολυ χαμηλη τιμη απο ελλαδα,συμφερει μονο να καποιος θελει να κανει τεραστια παραγγελια και παλι αν καταφερει να παρει με εκπτωση....Η myprotein δεν συμφερει απο ελλαδα την εχουνε φερει (ο βουλαγαρος) αλλα την εχει ακριβα...

----------


## zisis.z

Aνανεωσανε την συσκευασια και βγαλανε και μια νεα εκδοση WHEY PROTEIN 80 SF+ η οποια ειναι ακομα πιο προσεγμενη και δεν εχει και χοληστερινη......

----------


## gymele

> Kαι γιατι να την παρει καποιος απο εξωτερικο,την βρισκεις την συγκεκριμενη σε παρα πολυ χαμηλη τιμη απο ελλαδα,συμφερει μονο να καποιος θελει να κανει τεραστια παραγγελια και παλι αν καταφερει να παρει με εκπτωση....Η myprotein δεν συμφερει απο ελλαδα την εχουνε φερει (ο βουλαγαρος) αλλα την εχει ακριβα...


ποιος ειναι ο βουλγαρος? τον πορτογαλο ηξερα μονο  :08. Turtle:

----------


## zisis.z

> ποιος ειναι ο βουλγαρος? τον πορτογαλο ηξερα μονο


Στο στελνω την απαντηση σε προσωπικο μηνυμα.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Mετα απο ευχάριστη κατανάλωση ενώς 2κιλου stratchiatela ,εκλεισα αλλα 2 σακια σημερα ενα ιδιο και ενα butterscotch ripple(καραμελα γαλακτος)...οσες γευσεις εχω δοκιμασει μ αρεσαν παρα πολυ,δεν ειχα κανενα φουσκωμα,και η πρωτείνη με κρατάει και πινεται πολυ ευχάριστα...

Διαλυτότητα 9/10

ΓΕΥΣΗ 9/10

ΣΧΕΣΗ ΤΙΜΗΣ-ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ 10/10 


δεν εχω κανενα συμφέρον απο κατάστημα για αυτα που γράφω..αλλα προσωπικά,βρηκα αυτο που μου ταιριάζει

----------


## liveris

κ γω την στρατσιατελα πινω τωρα κ μαρεσει πολυ..μηδεν φουσκωμα που ειναι κ το βασικο για μενα κ απαλη γευση.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

επειδη ζητήθηκε...η πίσω μερια της συσκευασίας..το ''πινακάκι''

----------


## zisis.z

> επειδη ζητήθηκε...η πίσω μερια της συσκευασίας..το ''πινακάκι''


Mπραβο τους πολυ καλο αυτο που εχουνε βαλει και το πινακακι με τις ποσοτητες επανω στην συσκευασια..... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  Αυτο δεν θα επρεπε να λειπει απο κανενα συμπληρωμα,εδω γιαουρτακι περνεις και εχει.....

----------


## Billys51

> Mπραβο τους πολυ καλο αυτο που εχουνε βαλει και το πινακακι με τις ποσοτητες επανω στην συσκευασια..... Αυτο δεν θα επρεπε να λειπει απο κανενα συμπληρωμα,εδω γιαουρτακι περνεις και εχει.....


Καλα κανουν και το εχουν γτ η mp δν το εχει. Προσωπικα το θεωρω must το να υπαρχει πινακακι σε καθε προιον. Ειναι αυτονοητο

----------


## primordial

Επειδή η συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη εχει γίνει βασική πλέον, θα ήθελα όσοι έχουν την διάθεση ας κάνουν κ ένα mini review στις γεύσεις που έχουν δοκιμάσει.
Έναν σκασμό γεύσεις έχουν...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Λοιπόν...

όλες οι γευσεις (που εχω δοκιμασεΙ) αλλα και που εχει(συμφωνα με ''μαρτυριες'' φιλων) πινονται πολύ ευχάριστα,και εχουν αριστη διαλυτότητα

εχουμε και λεμε τι εχω δοκιμασει εγω

_Chocolate_-> Κλασσικη σοκολάτα

_Vanilla_-> κλασσική βανίλια

_Butterscotch ripple_-> αυτη αγορασα αυτη τη φορα,η γεύση ειναι ελαφρυά,νοστιμη,καραμέλα γάλακτος

_Stracciatella_-> η προηγουμενη μου επιλογή,πολυ καθαρή κ ευκολόπιοτη γευση ,με κομματάκια σοκολάτας μέσα

_Milk choco coconut_-> γευση σοκολάτα καρύδα...αυτο τα λέει όλα..αν και δοκιμασα απο δείγμα,δεν θα την αγοραζα γιατι ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ θα την ''μπουχτιζα'' γρηγορα..κατα τα αλλα αψογη

_Cream and cookies_-> γνωστή σε όλους πλεον η γευση!! επισης παρα πολυ γευστικη

_Rocky road_ -> κ αυτη απο δείγμα...θυμίζει κατι σε κεράσι-σοκολάτα...αρκετα νόστιμη,αλλα σε ιδιότροπους δεν θα αρεσε...

γενικώς κοιτάω να επιλέγω ''ελαφρυες'' γευσεις,που σε στιγμή που ειμαστε κουρασμένοι-μπουχτισμένοι απο προπονηση κουραση,να καταναλώνονται ευκολα..επισης πίνω και μαζί με το φαγητό μου καμια φορα....οτι εχω δοκιμάσει μεχρι στιγμής με εχει αφήσει απολυτα ευχαριστημένο>! 

σε μελλοντικη παραγγελία ,θα ηθελα να δοκιμάσω την apple-cinammon swirl..

----------


## primordial

Είσαι άψογος.... Την apple cinnamon swirl την υπολογίζω για το επόμενο 2κιλο οπότε θα ενημερώσω.... Ευχαριστώ πολύ....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Stefanos9

παιδες αν καποιος γνωριζει ελληνικο σαιτ ν προμηθευει τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτειμη ας μου στειλει π.μ. ευχαριστω.

----------


## Demetra

η χοληστερολη που εχει η 80 tpw ειναι ανησυχητικη?

----------


## Stefanos9

stracciatella...γευση αψογη.διαλυτοτητα ομοιως........δυνατο value for money ....ποιοτητα κ τιμη μαζι.

----------


## zisis.z

> stracciatella...γευση αψογη.διαλυτοτητα ομοιως........δυνατο value for money ....ποιοτητα κ τιμη μαζι.


Απο οτι βλεπω τελικα την πηρες μπραβο,Απο τις καλυτερες πρωτεινες στο εμποριο για εμενα και με εκπληκτικη τιμη.Με πολυ καλα συστατικα,χωρις αχρηστα προσθετα οπως πηκτικά ή υλικά πληρώσεως και με φυσικά αρώματα και χρώματα και απο γλυκαντικα μονο σουκραλόζη εχει..... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Stefanos9

Ελπιζω ν περιεχει μεσα οσα λεει στην ετικετα χαχα :01. Razz:

----------


## Billys51

Ποσο χοληστερολη εχει?

----------


## Stefanos9

55 mg

----------


## GROYMIS

Mπορει καποιος παρακαλω να μου πει ελληνικο e-shop που πουλαει την εν λογω πρωτεϊνη;;; Εστω σε PM. Ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων!

----------


## andreasaxo

Πήρα το δεύτερο δίκιλο τώρα, το πρώτο ήταν banana smooth και τώρα πήρα cookies and cream.
Και οι δυο έχουν υπέροχη γεύση και άριστη διαλυτότητα χωρίς κανένα αρνητικό μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## GROYMIS

Ειπα να ξεκινησω δυναμικα με ενα τετρακιλο βανιλια..δεν υπαρχει η διαλυτοτητα, γευση επισης εξωγηινη χαχα και απο προβληματα (αερια, στομαχικα κλπ) τιποτα...100/10

----------


## No Fear

Εχω σκεφτει εδω και καιρο να την δοκιμασω,να αλλαξω απο την myprotein impact whey.
Oμως ανα διαστηματα βαζουν εκπτωτικους κωδικους στο myprotein ενω εδω δεν εχω δει κατι.

----------


## AU77

> Εχω σκεφτει εδω και καιρο να την δοκιμασω,να αλλαξω απο την myprotein impact whey.
> Oμως ανα διαστηματα βαζουν εκπτωτικους κωδικους στο myprotein ενω εδω δεν εχω δει κατι.


Έχω ανοίξει λογαριασμό στην ιστοσελίδα τους και στέλνουν εξίσου συχνά εκπτωτικούς κωδικούς όπως την mp.
Δεν στέλνουν όμως Κύπρο και δεν την βρήκα στην Κύπρο. Στην Ελλάδα όμως υπάρχει μεταπωλητής.

----------


## GROYMIS

Καλημερες, πιστευετε αμα παραγγειλω απο την σελιδα τους θα εχω θεμα με κανενα τελωνειο κλπ; Απο αγγλια ειναι κι αυτοι, απλα ρτωατω καλου κακου για να ειμαι οσο σιγουρος μπορω να ειμαι γι αυτο!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## spartan77

Από Αγγλία δεν έχεις τέτοιο θέμα με τελωνεία... :02. Welcome:

----------


## GROYMIS

Σοβαρα; Με εφτιαξες τωρα! χαχαχα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## spartan77

δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο θα σε φτιάξουν τα μεταφορικά τους από Αγγλία δεν ξέρω  :01. Mr. Green: ...αν γίνει μαζική παραγγελία καλώς....ειδάλλως αν κάνεις μόνος σου...πιο πολύ σε συμφέρει κατ εμέ να την πάρεις από Ελλάδα

----------


## GROYMIS

Για μαζικη παραγγελια φυσικα..να μην μας πιασουν και τον ποπο, πραγμα που αρεσει στους φιλους αμς τους αγγλους!  :01. Razz:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## AU77

Όταν κάνεις παραγγελία από 250 στερλίνες και άνω θα μπορούν να σου δώσουν 20% έκπτωση και να κανονίσεις εσυ τα μεταφορικά.

Ζήτησα μερικά δείγματα και ήταν κάθετοι ότι από τη στιγμή που δεν παραδίδουν Κύπρο δεν μπορούσαν να στέιλουν οτιδήποτε.

----------


## spartan77

να γράψω κ γω τις εντυπώσεις καθώς με βλέπω να την χρησιμοποιώ από δω και πέρα την συγκεκριμένη

πήρα την banana smooth.... πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα και η γεύση άψογη :03. Thumb up: ...ειδικά με το γάλα ή ακόμα και με συνδιασμούς που βάζω είτε φυστικοβούτυρο είτε κακάο

----------


## zisis.z

Παρηγγειλα σε γευση butterscotch που ειχα δοκιμασει απο φιλο φανταστικη γευση, αλλα ηρθε σε γευση jaffa cake και ειπα να την δοκιμασω δεν ειχα ορεξη να την γυρισω και δεν το μετανιωσα, τελικα εκπληκτικη γευση,γευση σοκολατα με πορτοκαλι,απο διαλυτοτητα εξαιρετικη, μου αρεσε επισης που εχουνε πετυχη πολυ την αναλογια της γλυκητητας της ειναι ακριβως στην μεση........επισης μου αρεσε οτι το μονο προσθετο που εχει ειναι η σουρκαλοζη, επισης σημαντικο οτι εχει φυσικο αρωμα και χρωμα,τιποτα τεχνητο......Μπραβο...... πολυ καλη εντυπωση για ακομα μια φορα απο  the protein works

----------


## ArgoSixna

Στειλε mail και εξηγησε τους το λαθος τους. Ισως να εισαι τυχερος και να σου στειλουνε δωρεαν την σωστη γευση

----------


## zisis.z

Λοιπον σημερα δοκιμασα απο εναν φιλο που καναμε ανταλαγη τα σεικερ μας στο γυμναστηριο, μια γευση απο την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη που εγω δεν θα αγοραζα ποτε και ομως θα εκανα τρομερο λαθος, θα ειναι η επομενη μου παραγγελια η γευση ειναι η lemon meringue pie (λεμονοπιτα) φανταστικη,βαζω ανετα 10/10 οπως και στην butterscotch (καραμελα βουτυρου) 10/10 που πηρα πριν λιγες μερες και πινω αυτο το διαστημα.Αλλες γευσεις που εχω παρει ειναι η chocolate(σοκολατα) 9/10  οπως και η jaffa cake(σοκολατα πορτοκαλι) 9/10,γενικα μεχρι στιγμης ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος και ειδικα με τις πρωτες δυο που ανεφερα εξαιρετικες...... :03. Bowdown:  :05. Weights:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## a-mad

Την πηρα σε γεύση Toffee Fudge Sundae , και η γεύση της ειναι παρα πολυ καλη απο τις καλύτερες που εχω δοκιμάσει.Ελαφριά γευση καραμέλας βουτύρου με μια δόση βανίλιας , που δεν σε λιγώνει καθόλου και μπορεις να κατεβάσεις ανετα ενα 4κιλο.Σε γαλα δεν ξέρω τι γεύση θα έχει μιας και στο γιαούρτι που την δοκίμασα χανόταν κάπως.αυτα

----------


## sothoms

Να προτιμησω την Whey Protein 80 ή την SF;
Επίσης επειδη κάνω διατροφή για χάσιμο βάρους, να προτιμησω την 90 καλυτερα;

Μηπως ομως ειναι καλυτερη η MICELLAR CASEIN που έχει περισσοτερη πρωτεινη (κατι που χρειαζομαι λογω της διατροφης) και λιγοτερα λιπη και λογω της casein θα εχει αργη απορροφηση και θα μου κοβει και την πεινα παραλληλα;

----------


## beefmeup

αναλογα την χρηση που θες να κανεις..αν την θες για μεταπροπονητικο ασε την καζεινη.
για τις αλλες 2 που ρωτας ,ιδιες ειναι ψιλα γραμματα οι διαφορες κ δεν πρεπει να σε απασχολουν.

η διατροφη για χασομο βαρους που ρωτας ειναι κατι ασχετο με την 90αρα..κ με την 80αρα μπορεις να κανεις τετοια διατροφη.

----------


## sothoms

Όχι,  δεν την θέλω για μετά την προπόνηση. Για πρωινό την θέλω και για το βράδυ. Περισσότερο την θέλω για να συμπληρώσω το ποσοστό ημερήσιας πρωτεινης, το οποίο δεν το φτάνω με την διατροφή.

Η casein θα μου προσφέρει κάτι σε αυτήν την περίπτωση ή να προτιμήσω την 80;

----------


## beefmeup

ναι καζεινη παρε ,σαφως καλυτερα απο την whey για αυτο που θες.
απλα μην συνεχισουμε αλλο με ερωτησεις τετοιου τυπου γιατι χαλαμε το θεμα της αξιολογησης της συγκεκριμενης πρωτεινης.

----------


## zisis.z

Μου ηρθε εχθες σε γευση Strawberry & White Choc  (φραουλα+ασπρη σοκολατα) απο τις πιο ωραιες που εχω πιει με γευση φραουλα,υπερισχυει καθαρα η γευση της φραουλας η λευκη σοκολατα δεν φαινεται,απλα συμπηρωνει την γευση της πρωτεινης και βγαινει ενα αποτελεσμα φανταστικο,η γευση της πραγματικα με εξεπληξε. Η συγκεκριμενη βγαινει και σε σκετη φραουλα αλλα δεν την εχω δοκιμασει..... :02. Welcome:  :01. Smile:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## screamer

αν μπορει καποιος να μου στειλει απο που μπορω να την προμηθευτω...επισης ειδα σε ενα σιτε οτι εχει ιδια τιμη η 80 με την 80 sf να προτιμησω την sf?

----------


## make your dream true

> αν μπορει καποιος να μου στειλει απο που μπορω να την προμηθευτω...επισης ειδα σε ενα σιτε οτι εχει ιδια τιμη η 80 με την 80 sf να προτιμησω την sf?


η μια απλά έχει λιγότερη χοληστερόλη...αν το γοογλάρεις θα σου βγάλει το μαγαζί απο ελλάδα που την φέρνει..αν δν το βρεις στείλε μου μήνυμα !

----------


## screamer

νομιζω το βρηκα για την sf παω αφου εχει και λιγοτερη χοληστερολη...ευχαριστω  :01. Smile:

----------


## zisis.z

> νομιζω το βρηκα για την sf παω αφου εχει και λιγοτερη χοληστερολη...ευχαριστω


Αν θελεις την γνωμη μου παρε αυτη και οχι την sf δεν εχει μεγαλη διαφορα,ολες οι concedrate τοσο εχουνε γυρω στα 50mg χοληστερινη,δεν ειναι τιποτα αυτο μην σε ανησυχει και η πρωτεινη της myprotein τοσο εχει και η sf απλα δεν το γραφουν πανω στην συσκευασια...Και σου λεω να επιλεξεις αυτη γιατι επαιρνα και την sf και αυτη πολυ καλη αλλα η κανονικη εχει πολυ ανωτερες γευσεις...ειναι απολαυση,η sf ειναι ενα κλικ κατω σε γευση.... :03. Thumb up:  *Tο ποσοστο(χοληστερινης) παντος αυτο ειναι πολυ μικρο,ουτε να το σκεφτεσαι,ειναι πολυ καλη πρωτεινη γενικα,δεν εχει καθολου προσθετα,πυκνωτικα,τεχνιτες γευσεις χρωματα κτλ...Το μονο που εχει ειναι η πρωτεινη και το υποκαταστατο ζαχαρης (σουρκαλοζη) ολες οι αλλες οι περισσοτερες πρωτεινες που κυκλοφορουν ειναι τιγκα στα προσθετα....Σαν αυτη αλλες 2 με τρεις με το ζορι να ειναι....

----------


## inferno93

Υπαρχει καποιος που να μενει Αθηνα και να θελει να κανουμε μαζικη παραγγελια για την εν λογω πρωτεινη?

----------


## Feth

Γευση σοκολάτα -> Ωραια γευση | Διαλυτοτητα -> Επισης μια χαρά, κανενα πρόβλημα ως προς την πέψη, πιστευω είναι ότι πιο οικονομικο υπάρχει λαμβανωντας υποψην τα συστατικά της , η περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη είναι επισης αξιολογη. Μου φαινεται θα αναλωθώ σε αυτή και στην myprotein  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Feth

Γευση-> Chocolate Peanut Cookie

Την δοκιμασα σε γιαουρτι και σε γάλα μέχρι στιγμής...

Και στα δύο δεν μου άρεσε τοσο.. η γευση είναι πολύ αδύναμη, όταν ανοίγεις την σακούλα σου έρχεται μια δυνατη μυρωδια φυστικιου και σοκολάτας αλλά όταν την δοκιμάζεις δεν ανταπεξέρχεται στην οσμή της ασε που η σοκολάτα είναι σχεδόν ανυπαρκτη.
Διαλυτοτητα και πέψη μια χαρά δεν ειχα καποιο πρόβλημα, προφανώς δεν θα την ξαναγοράσω την συγκεκριμένη γευση

----------


## anthimosxir

Καλημερες μπροδερς,μηπως καποιος μπορει να μου προτεινει e-shop απο Ελλαδα (με πμ ενοοειται) να την παραγγειλω και εγω?Μιας και θα ηθελα να ειμαι σιγουρος γιατην αυθεντικοτητα της.
 :03. Clap:

----------


## anthimosxir

Την παραλαμβάνω αύριο αλλα την 90αρα isolate γιατι μου φάνηκε μικρή η διαφορά τιμής και είπα να πάρω πιο πλήρης την πηρα σε γεύση φράουλα θα σας πω εντυπώσεις αύριο επίσης ευχαριςτω πολυ που μου στείλατε με πμ απο που μπορώ να κανω αγορά

----------


## ioannis.bakas

Πολύ καλή επιλογή για τα χρήματα που έχει! 
Πολύ καλή γεύση σοκολάτα 
Επίσης αρκετά καλή διαλυτότητα. 
Και σε σχετικά γρήγορα αναζωογονείσαι! 
Παρέλαβα προχτές το 2 κιλό! 


@@@ Live To Ride @@@

----------


## Feth

Γευση -> straciatella, την πήρα με γαλά η γευση απλά αμειζινγκ μου άρεσε τρελά αν και ήμουν διστακτικος για την γευση στην αρχη, διαλυτοτητα κλασσικά πολύ καλή 5-6 φορές την κούνησα σε σεικερ με 300μλ γάλα και διαλυθηκε κατευθείαν. :01. Smile:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Αυτή ηταν η πρώτη μου γεύση απο αυτη την εταιρία...Ευπεπτη μοναδική,την ειχα κάνει απο μιλκσεικ μεχρι παγωτό...ΚΑΙ με κομματάκια σοκολάτας μεσα κανονικα!!!  :01. Unsure:   :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goalbuilder

Πως υπολογίζουμε την δόση bcaa που έχει η πρωτείνη στα 100γρ??

----------


## beefmeup

κοιτας το αμινογραμμα που δινει η εταιρια..δεν ειναι ολες οι σκονες ιδιες..

----------


## goalbuilder

Ναι...εννοώ πρόσθετων λευκίνη,ισολευκίνη και βαλίνη και βλέπω ποσό είναι σύνολο?

----------


## Eddie

Παλιοτερα ειχα παρει σοκολατα,ηταν πολυ καλη. Τον προηγουμενο μηνα πηρα φραουλα-λευκη σοκολατα γευση 9/10 διαλυτοτητα 10/10. Βεβαια η γευση της λευκης σοκολατας ειναι σχεδον αφαντη. Τωρα εχω banana smooth,απλα απιστευτη..ειχα να παρω μπανανα απ την εποχη που οι nutrisport πηγαιναν γονα.. 10/10 γευση και διαλυτοτητα.

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

Ενδιαφέρομαι να πάρω την παρακάτω πρωτεϊνη:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...=A5JYG4OBDR1VQ

Μιλάμε για 4 κιλά πρωτείνη με 39 λίρες(46.5 ευρώ). Μου φαίνεται ότι είναι τρομερό value σε σχέση τιμή/ποσότητα. Το θέμα είναι και η ποιότητα. Την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς απο εσάς; Με μια γρήγορη ματιά στο thread είδα καλές γνώμες για την Protein Works.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Υπάρχει και σε ελληνικό κατάστημα αν σε ενδιαφέρει.. Εάν διαβάσεις τις προηγούμενες σελίδες θα δεις ότι είναι πολυδοκιμασμενη... Από μένα πάρτη  με κλειστά μάτια.. 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> Υπάρχει και σε ελληνικό κατάστημα αν σε ενδιαφέρει.. Εάν διαβάσεις τις προηγούμενες σελίδες θα δεις ότι είναι πολυδοκιμασμενη... Από μένα πάρτη  με κλειστά μάτια.. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Από το λίγο που έψαξα δεν βρήκα την συγκεκριμένη πρωτεϊνη. Υπάρχει με 2 κιλά, αλλά όχι με τα 4 που θέλω. 

Πάντω θα την προτιμήσω. Από αυτά που γράφετε είναι εξαιρετική επιλογή.

----------


## angelospower

Ποιο ελληνικό κατάστημα εχει τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη?

----------


## W0lf

Δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ αυτή. Παραμένει μέχρι και σήμερα το ίδιο καλή με τότε; Αξίζει να αντικαταστήσω την Impact τής MyProtein με αυτή εδώ, ή είναι ίδιες;

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Της myprotein τις εχουν "χαλασει" συγκριτικα με παλια ,κατα ομολογια πολλων. Αυτην δεν την εχω δοκιμασει.
Μια δοκιμη αλλαγης θα ειχε ενδιαφερον ...κ να μας πεις. :01. Wink:

----------


## W0lf

Άμα περιμένεις εμένα, σώθηκες, Χρήστο.  :01. Razz: 

Ρώτησα εδώ, που είστε χρόνια στο whey-κουρμπέτι κι έχετε μια βάση για να κρίνετε. Εγώ δεν είμαι και πολύ αξιόπιστη, μιας και πρόσφατα ξεκίνησα whey, και ξεκίνησα με myprotein. Εάν δεν διάβαζα εδώ ότι την έχουν χαλάσει, θα σου έλεγα είναι μια χαρά. 

Από περιέργεια, όμως, θα την πάρω κι αυτή κάποια στιγμή. 

Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## Polyneikos

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, την εταιρία , τουλάχιστον πρίν χρόνια, την είχαν φτιάξει πρώην στελέχη της ΜΥP. To σκηνικό ίδιο, πολεμάνε το value for money. Έχει καιρό πάντως να την πάρει το μάτι μου (έχουν γίνει και εκατοντάδες πλεον οι επιλογές)

----------

